# Puppy Pics



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Keenan 10 weeks old


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

AWwwwwwwwww!!! Sooooo stinkin' cute!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

How adorable. What a sweet puppy face!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Keenan is so adorable!
Nice dog collar. I like the colors and design.


----------

